# Cetrek autopilot on the blink



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Anybody out there know anything about marine electronics? I have a Cetrek 730 autopilot that quit working yesterday. When I power it up it does not go through its self test routine. It just stays on showing all the elements of the LCD and thats it. I cant get it to reset or do anything. Any suggestions on where to start? Any help is much appreciated. John


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Try here for help http://www.cetrek.co.uk/ 

Good luck John.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks knockoff, I sent an e-mail to that site yesterday and received an answer today. Unfortunately, the wires they told me might be suspect were checked yesterday and I didn't see any problems. I think the problem may be in the computer and that is definetely over my head. Thanks for the reply though, John


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Just follow Me John. I may not know where I'm going but You wont' have to use your autopilot LOL. 

Going out searching for the yellow bellies tomarrow. I'll post the results.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

George, once you have trolled using an autopilot you won't go back. My wife says I've been a basket case since it broke. Of all the toys I have bought for the boat, that was my favorite option. I WILL get it working SOON (I hope).


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

If I read one more post like that, it's going to cost me some serious $$.


----------

